# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Rodin bozicni stand u Puli!

## BusyBee

Sutra, 16.12. od 10 sati, na trznici pored fontane, moci cete kupiti Rodine djecje majice i Rodine kalendare, uzeti neke od edukativnih Rodinih letaka ili jednostavno popricati s aktivisticama udruge.

Dodjite!

----------


## BusyBee

Nadam se da se vidimo!

----------


## kailash

Evo MM je bio na štandu, jer ja nisam mogla doći (mirujem...) i napravio par fotki, pa možete pogledati:

http://public.fotki.com/kailashPU/rodin-stand-pula/

 :Bye:   :Heart:

----------


## BusyBee

:Grin:   i usput nam je dao dobru ideju   :Wink:

----------


## kailash

A da?

----------

